# This bill would make it illegal to call someone a b---- in Massachusetts



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

In Suffolk County, DA Rollins wants criminals to walk free for certain low crimes, but god forbid you call someone a bitch. More on this topic below.

By Michael Bonner | [email protected]

Forget washing your mouth out with soap. Massachusetts lawmakers will debate raising the bar to fines or jail time for cursing.

The Joint Committee on the Judiciary will spend a portion of its Tuesday discussing the possibility of penalizing individuals for using the word "bitch" in a derogatory manner.

A bill sponsored by Daniel Hunt, a Democrat representing Suffolk's 13th district, would ban the use of the word.

The bill would add a third amendment to section of the Massachusetts General Laws pertaining to "common night walkers," indecent exposure, lascivious speech and disorderly conduct.

The amendment reads, "A person who uses the word 'bitch' directed at another person to accost, annoy, degrade or demean the other person shall be considered to be a disorderly person in violation of this section, and shall be subject to the penalties provided in subsections (a) and (b). A violation of this subsection may be reported by the person to whom the offensive language was directed at or by any witness to such incident."

The penalties described in the law include prison time of no more than six months and a fine that won't exceed $200.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Freedom of speech it will never fly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Freedom of speech it will never fly


I dunno Yimmy..........
Did you hear math is now "racist and oppressive" in Washington State?
Seattle Public Schools Will Start Teaching That Math Is Oppressive


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

I've come to expect this level of stupidity from the "leaders" in this state.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fine. I'll just start saying "cunt" instead.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

So does this mean this scene has to be edited for us Massholes?





On side note are "skank", "slut", "whore", "frump", "dame", "chick", "hussy" or "cunt" still fair game?
(Sorry if I just annoyed the hell of moderators here, with the bitch bill, I'm not sure where to draw the line)

The guy pushing the bill in Daniel Hunt... does he have a brother named Mike?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> I dunno Yimmy..........
> Did you hear math is now "racist and oppressive" in Washington State?
> Seattle Public Schools Will Start Teaching That Math Is Oppressive


Everything is racist and oppressive. A while back I saw something about gardening being racist because we don't grow crops that are grown in places where "black and brown people" come from. Yeah wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that we're in zone frickin' 6 and the crops dimwit (yes it was an AOC comment) was talking about are grown in areas with much warmer temperatures.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

PG1911 said:


> Fine. I'll just start saying "cunt" instead.


I prefer: Her Cuntyness.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Female Dogs are petitioning the state to call them, "FENINES". Is that true?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"This goofy guy?" RIOT!
Though to be honest, at 7 and 1/2 minutes, I got bored.
*Official BANNED SONG of Massachusetts:*


----------

